# Nippon PGM co.



## kjavanb123 (Jul 22, 2011)

All,

It's funny how one thing can lead to other business opps, I was searching for a company to assay my sample catalytic converters for PGMs, and I found this Japanese company part of DOWA-ECO SYSTEM co. Seems to be a large PGM refining co in the world next to Umicore. It seems like I am establishing a business with them as far as sending the catalytic converters I get my hands on here directly to their plant rather to middle men. 
Just like Umicore they pay a percentage of the assayed PGM in the shipped catalytic converter lot. Any estimate what this percentage going to be? Has anyone worked with this company? 

Thanks
Kev


----------

